# kernel not recognizing usb hard drive

## mauricev

I am running Gentoo under VMWare Fusion and I'm attaching a usb hard drive. I have recompiled the kernel (vanilla 4.7.2), but when I attach the drive in Fusion, it doesn't even show up in lsusb. 

lsmod

```

hid_generic             1423  0

usbhid                 32058  0

uhci_hcd               18189  0

usb_storage            62668  0

ehci_pci                3837  0

ehci_hcd               33821  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               153745  5 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid

usb_common              3130  1 usbcore

mptsas                 45775  0

scsi_transport_sas     29803  1 mptsas

sg                     27264  0

sd_mod                 29591  2

```

```

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0e0f:0008 VMware, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

I have tried it in another virtual machine running Ubuntu and the drive is not only recognized, it mounts immediately.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

From wmware documentation

 *Quote:*   

> A USB 3.0 device only runs in 3.0 mode when connected to a host xHCI port. If the device is running at Super Speed on the host, it must be connected to the guest via virtual xHCI as a 3.0 device to function properly.
> 
> Note: Using a USB 3.0 device attached through the host's USB 3.0 port with the VMware Virtual USB EHCI+UHCI Controller is not supported.
> 
> If you want to use a USB 3.0 device in a guest which does not support the VMware Virtual xHCI Controller, you can try to plug the USB 3.0 device into a USB 2.0 EHCI/UHCI port on the host, which will force the device to function in USB 2.0 mode. The device can then be connected to the VMware Virtual USB EHCI+UHCI Controller to use in the virtual machine.

 

It may be the problem?

----------

## mauricev

No, because it is functioning fine under an Ubuntu VM installation. It's specific to my Gentoo one that it doesn't work.

I have new info. From dmesg,

```

27.808597] usb 1-2.2: new full-speed USB device number 6 using uhci_hcd

[   28.059469] usb 1-2.2: device descriptor read/64, error 18

[   28.399471] usb 1-2.2: device descriptor read/64, error 18

[   28.748660] usb 1-2.2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using uhci_hcd

[   28.988658] usb 1-2.2: device descriptor read/64, error 18

[   29.339591] usb 1-2.2: device descriptor read/64, error 18

[   29.678983] usb 1-2.2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using uhci_hcd

[   29.700629] usb 1-2.2: Invalid ep0 maxpacket: 9

[   29.939392] usb 1-2.2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using uhci_hcd

[   29.959023] usb 1-2.2: Invalid ep0 maxpacket: 9

[   29.971229] usb 1-2-port2: unable to enumerate USB device

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://nuand.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2935

I think you need to add xhci module in kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mauricev,

```
[   29.939392] usb 1-2.2: new full-speed USB device number 9 using uhci_hcd 
```

That's USB 1,  12MBit/sec.

Even if it operated, it would be too slow to be useful.  You will be lucky to see 1 MB/sec useful data transfer speed.

----------

## mauricev

Yes, I figured it out. It turns out that VM I'm using was built a long time ago with an apparent default USB compatibility of 1.1 and the other VM I was testing was just recently built with its compatibility set to 2.0 by default. Once I changed it (in VM settings, USB & Bluetooth, Advanced USB Options) to 2.0, the drive is working fine.

----------

